# John Deere B Restoration "late styled"



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I posted several days ago about the B I'm restoring. I'l use this thread to show progress. I'm finding my tractor was in much worse shape than I could have amagined. I'm still in the process of stripping it down and cleaning. I'll show several photos. They say much more than words. 
Today I would like some input on the upper water tube. It seems out of alignment. Surely John Deere didn't have this as a standard for the late styled models. The last photo is of it. (please forgive the mess in the background)


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm hoping this is easier to see.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I found some pictures of the '49 I had, it's hard to tell. Into the picture where I had it hanging it kinda looks curved like yours. The picture in the service manual is not the best either.



























Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ben70b, I have that photo in my big b book. It doesn't show much. It doesn't say anything about changes from the styled to the late styled b's. I just fitted the heatsheild over it. The pipe doesn't match the channel in the shield. Were these pipes pressed into the part that mounts on the head? were they welded? Can they be changed out?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

If I remember right it was welded on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have good news and I have bad news. Goodnews is the pipe is welded in and this one was crooked when it was welded. The bad news is no one carries it. Unless there is someone who builds them. Would muffler tubing be too light and of course the right size? I'm gonna try cutting it out and post the results.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Update here. I tore it down further and have started painting. The cast pieces I will brush paint but all stamped surfaces will be sprayed. I took the front frame off for cleaning and painting. I will weld a cross brace back on with a drop and cut just a little off the sides so it will slip on and off easily yet not reduce the integrity of the frame. It won't be stock but it will be close. I have a few more photos showing how far I have come.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here Are more pictures. I'm coming right along. I have the shifter, platform, and battery box on it. I need to get some stainless bolts to hold the battery box on. I'm also replacing all the lock washers. 
Usually the get stretched when taking them of or don't get cleanes well enough so I'm gonna try this.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

The weather broke and gave me a good day. I had been doing parts in the garage. This is like doing a car model when we were kids. Here are some more photos.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, you are moving right along with your project! Looks good, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've been working away. Got held up for a couple weeks cuz the wife was in the hospital. She's fine now. I hate my painting but its looking better. I'm going to wet sand the sheetmetal and put a light coat of clear on it. That will help the shine. Right now I'm fighting the front rims. Only buy those thst are specifically for B john deeres. The offset will get you on the cheaper ones. Here are some pictures. I'll get them wheels straightened up then its wiring and starting.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Photos didn't load on the last post. Hope this goes.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG ! It's BEEEOOOOTIFUL!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good! How's she run?


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW! That is really amazing!

I have trouble re-building an old running gear and you disassemble an entire tractor....

My hat is off to you!!!!

Keep up the great work and keep us posted!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't started it. I checked the bearings for clearance and they are fine. I washed the oil pan out. I hope the rings and valves are good. If they aren't I'll pull the head and do a rebuild. Its not that difficult after it has been cleaned and painted. 
The front tires will go on today and I'll put the seats and steering wheel on for a photo. Should look good.
Thanks for all the compliments and encouragement.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Back again. I've been busy with other endeavors the past several weeks. I have run it a couple of times. Not real pleased. The right side piston isn't hitting too good. Sometimes it does snd sometimes it doesn't. When it gets up to temp it hits real good. getting it there is a problem. The radiator leaks like a sive. Stop leak won't slow it down. I've tried pinching off that one tube but it only made it worse. I've stuffed cotten in it and that helps but it is going to need pulled and I dread that. We had to pull it off to start. The starter won't spin it past compression. It's going to the rebuild shop today. Thats all for today. I'll let you know how the starter goes and get some pictures on here. I've got the front wheels on. She looks pretty good.


----------

